# I need help, glukosamin dosage..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought this for my Baby. And it says to give small dogs up to 5 kilos 2 ml, but my only weighs 2,5 kilos..can I then give him 1 ml instead of 2????

I thought 2 ml was so much! Please help 

Stride Plus for Dogs | Stride Plus Liquid | Stride Plus 500ml


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, you can give 1ml but that may not be enough Glucosamine to be beneficial for your dog. If it says up to 5kg give 2ml then that should be a safe dose for your dog. You say 2ml is a lot but 2ml is a tiny dose, without being patronising are you drawing it up correctly ? 2ml should be just about visible in the end of the syringe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How many milligrams of glucosamine per milliliter?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi again, I've worked out there will be 338mg in 2mls.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lisa T said:


> Hi again, I've worked out there will be 338mg in 2mls.


300mg is a typical dose, so I'd keep him at 2ml! And like Lisa pointed out, are you positive you are measuring right? 2ml is not much at all. It's less than half of a teaspoon. If you wanted, you could do 1ml in the morning and 1ml in the evening. Some people feel that divided doses are more helpful than once a day dosing.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, because when i measure it is as much as a teaspoon!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Please help, I'm giving it to him around 6 pm wich is in an hour....... Thank you ladies


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have a syringe? 1ml is a very small amount. Depending on the viscosity (thickness of the liquid), 1ml is about 12 drops. (Such as with water.) So if you want, you can measure that out to see how much it is. It is not a large amount at all.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

So he is getting 24 drops then? Yes I have syringes...but I think they must be wrong...heheh..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> So he is getting 24 drops then? Yes I have syringes...but I think they must be wrong...heheh..


It depends on the thickness of the liquid how many drops would equal one milliliter. Milliliters and cc's are the same thing. 

Some sources say 20 drops per milliliter. 

http://www.pharmacy.ca.gov/publications/measuring_liquid_medicine.pdf

If you have an accurate syringe, you should be able to measure out 1ml.


----------

